# Tai Chi



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

I've let myself get way to far out of shape, started with back problems and not being able to work so I ballooned up very bad. Then a few years back I found out I have a bad ticker and they put a defrib in me. Now I really want to shed some pounds but I have to watch how I do it I've started walking its helping but I've also heard that Tai Chi does wonders for you. Does anyone out there know if its worth it and if so does anyone know a good video for uber beginners.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I knew a woman that would give classes at a hospital. What I remember was a lot of control of breathing and stretch type movements. It beats zumba.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I "practice" Tai Chi in my pool (bad knees and back). 
However, I also go for walks during my work week and practice Tai Chi by the river.
There is a great deal of leg work in Tai Chi. It helped my back and I enjoy it.
Some folks shy away from it because its an old guy martial art... I knew a security contractors (and practice King Fu) who swear by it.

Disclaimer - I have never taken a class. I got videos from the library done by Dr. Paul Lam. 

Just keep your hips in-line with your shoulders as if they are hanging from a single line.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tai Chi is a great idea. Also Yoga would probably be beneficial to you. You can find video's on The YouTube.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I've seen a bunch of places to get lessons. Community colleges and libraries etc. That would be the best way to get started so you learn it correctly. Then move on to learning from videos when you get the basics down. Lots of Chinese folks start their day with Tai Chi.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Give Foundation Training a look. it helped my lumbar disc problems. But don't do it in front of your wife if she is prone to make fun of you;
Back Pain Exercises & Back Pain Relief ? Foundation Training Foundation Training


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tai Chi will defianetly help, As Arklatex said get a instructor until you learn the basic sets then you can just do them daily.it is important to learn the proper positions from an instructor.


----------

